# SD Source & Training?



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Just a general topic to discuss .... 

(General answers are fine. You can use listed answers as a guide or put in your own.)

1) Where did you get your dog - breeder, rescue, organization?

2) Approximate age of dog when you first received him?

3) If through any type of organization was your dog officially a SD candidate, SDIT, or working SD. 

4) Training - owner trained, owner trained with help of professional, professional trainer, SD organization.

5) Cost? Free, responsible for partial cost, full cost of dog and training

6) If through organization did they help you with any needed fundraising? 

7) For you next dog would you do the above the same or would you do things differently? 

8) What advice would you give to someone looking for their first dog?


----------



## JustJim (Sep 6, 2010)

Ah geez, am I really going to be the first to answer this?  I've got two dogs, so:

1) breeder/breeder (indirectly)

2) 12 weeks/7(?) years

3) NA/NA

4) owner trained/owner trained

5) responsible for full cost of pup and training/gift but responsible for cost of training

6) NA/NA

7) probably go through a breeder, but am open to rescue etc--more about finding the right dog than anything else

8) buy a good vacuum cleaner. . . . OK, seriously. If this is going to be your first dog, work with someone who has more experience.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

ILGHAUS said:


> Just a general topic to discuss ....
> 
> (General answers are fine. You can use listed answers as a guide or put in your own.)
> 
> 1) Where did you get your dog - breeder, rescue, organization?


Koshka is from a breeder. We tried a couple of rescue dogs in the past, but it just didn't work out.



> 2) Approximate age of dog when you first received him?


Koshka was 8 weeks on the nose. 



> 3) If through any type of organization was your dog officially a SD candidate, SDIT, or working SD.


Well N/A, but we call him a candidate for now. 



> 4) Training - owner trained, owner trained with help of professional, professional trainer, SD organization.


We'll be training with professional help.



> 5) Cost? Free, responsible for partial cost, full cost of dog and training


We're paying for everything ourselves. 



> 6) If through organization did they help you with any needed fundraising?


N/A



> 7) For you next dog would you do the above the same or would you do things differently?


I think when the time comes for Koshka to retire, we'll go a similar route. 



> 8) What advice would you give to someone looking for their first dog?


Research, research, research. I seriously have spent about 4-5 YEARS reading and learning before getting really set on doing it this way, with a few hiccups along the way.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

1) Where did you get your dog - breeder, rescue, organization? breeder

2) Approximate age of dog when you first received him? 11 weeks

3) If through any type of organization was your dog officially a SD candidate, SDIT, or working SD. N/A 

4) Training - owner trained, owner trained with help of professional, professional trainer, SD organization. owner trained (I have been a dog trainer for 30+ years)

5) Cost? Free, responsible for partial cost, full cost of dog and training Full cost of dog and training

6) If through organization did they help you with any needed fundraising? N/A

7) For you next dog would you do the above the same or would you do things differently? Same

8) What advice would you give to someone looking for their first dog? Be careful who you get a dog from


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

1) Where did you get your dog - breeder, rescue, organization? *Breeder*

2) Approximate age of dog when you first received him? *8 weeks*

3) If through any type of organization was your dog officially a SD candidate, SDIT, or working SD. *N/A*

4) Training - owner trained, owner trained with help of professional, professional trainer, SD organization. - *Owner Trained*

5) Cost? Free, responsible for partial cost, full cost of dog and training *Free, responsible for all care and training of the dog*

6) If through organization did they help you with any needed fundraising? *N/A*

7) For you next dog would you do the above the same or would you do things differently? *Same*

8) What advice would you give to someone looking for their first dog? *Take your time, do your research, take a deep breath. Try and find someone experienced to deal with if you are going to train your own dog. I'd recommend first time users look into organizations first
*


----------

